# Low rating with no comment



## Hctj (Sep 10, 2018)

Im new to Uber and just got a 1star rating that I was almost a perfect score and now it put me to a 4.7 rating . I think if someone scores you below a 5 they should give a good reason if not the rating shouldn’t count. I have done nothing to deserve a 1star rating. I don’t think it’s fair.


----------



## Seamus (Jun 21, 2018)

Life isn't fair. Happens to all of us, welcome to rideshare driving!


----------



## BigBadJohn (Aug 31, 2018)

Hctj said:


> Im new to Uber and just got a 1star rating that I was almost a perfect score and now it put me to a 4.7 rating . I think if someone scores you below a 5 they should give a good reason if not the rating shouldn't count. I have done nothing to deserve a 1star rating. I don't think it's fair.


Rider didn't give you a 1* That was just Ubers way of thanking you for choosing Uber as your driver rideshare platform. Have a nice stay now. You'll want to drive the maximum hours permitted and accept every ride request to get that horrible rating back up to 4.92 as quick as possible. Think this isn't what's going on here?


----------



## Alex Driver (Jul 26, 2018)

No, people are dicks. They think it's funny. I got 6 1 stars in my last 500 trips, and I have a 4.83. 454 5 stars. I take every drunk person, every person going to get food, every person going to get groceries, and it does NOT pay you. Just be a dick back, it's the only way to be a successful Uber driver. I finally learned that after 1,100 trips.

The important thing is to just be happy doing it. If you need to unleash on someone now and then, just don't go so far that Uber could deactivate you. You will not enjoy that, trust me.


----------



## Classified (Feb 8, 2018)

Hctj said:


> Im new to Uber and just got a 1star rating that I was almost a perfect score and now it put me to a 4.7 rating . I think if someone scores you below a 5 they should give a good reason if not the rating shouldn't count. I have done nothing to deserve a 1star rating. I don't think it's fair.


Something doesn't add up,example, if you had 480 5stars and 20 1stars that's a 4.84rating, so either you havnt done 500 rated trips yet, or you don't have a perfect rating beforehand, one 1star means nothing,

Drivers also give out low ratings for basically nothing , so riders do the same, if they did leave a comment, it's only a vague preset comment which doesn't actually explain what went wrong, so maybe the comment wasn't on the list to choose from, 
Check out my two latest one star comments, doesn't explain anything, why try and please one or two people, when 480 people were happy


----------



## Getmeoutofhere (Aug 8, 2018)

I think it's kind of crap we have to take hits for ubers mistakes, such as sending us to the wrong location or the navigation screwing up. Or because they want to add more pool riders than i have seats... but what can you do. It is life


----------



## Stav53 (Nov 9, 2017)

With the new Uber app upgrade it seems that many of us drivers got a 1* out of the blue. There are couple if threads in here relating to this issue. Search it


----------

